# Automator renommer fichier audio (et aussi l'album, l'artiste…)



## Fred_C (12 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai beaucoup d'album MP3 qui ont des fichiers audio renommés: "piste 1, piste 2... ". Chaque fichier audio a comme nom d'album ou nom d'artiste: "inconnu". 
Quand je rentre plusieurs album dans itunes je me retrouve donc avec un désordre total.
Je me demandais si via Automator il était possible de remplacer pour un ensemble de fichiers audio leur nom d'album et leur nom d'artiste ? 
Avec Automator j'ai réussi à remplacer "piste 1, piste 2...." par (par exemple) "Mozart 1, Mozart 2...", mais impossible pour moi de faire la même chose avec les noms d'artiste et les noms d'album.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?
ps: je débute avec Automator.

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2015)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

je ne réponds pas pour Automator, mais je signale une façon de faire au sein d'iTunes, au cas où tu ne la connaitrais pas.

Imaginons que tu aies un album Mozart, qui contient "piste 1" à "piste 12".
Et un album Schubert qui contient "piste 1" à "piste 12" AUSSI.

Si tu importes l'album Mozart, puis un peu plus tard l'album Schubert, puis que tu vas dans "Ajouts récents" et que tu sélectionnes la colonne "Date de l'ajout",
tu verras les 12 pistes 1 à 12 de Mozart à la suite, et les 12 pistes de Schubert à la suite (car les albums seront classés par ordre chronologique d'importation), c'est à dire :

Piste 1
Piste 2
......
Piste 12
Piste 1
Piste 2
......
Piste 12

Et non pas comme on le verrait dans la liste des morceaux (Mozart et Schubert mélangés) :

Piste 1
Piste 1
Piste 2
Piste 2
........
Piste 12
Piste 12

Ainsi il est très facile de sélectionner les morceaux de l'album Mozart et de "taguer", idem pour l'album Schubert.


----------



## Fred_C (13 Février 2015)

Bonsoir Renaud31,

Merci pour ta réponse. 
ça va me faciliter la tâche...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2015)

Bonsoir,

 en me relisant aujourd'hui, j'ai pensé que peut-être ce n'était pas bien clair...

Tu as saisi ce que j'ai voulu dire ?


----------



## Fred_C (14 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Si c'était clair pas de soucis.
Merci encore


----------

